# 

## Stanley*

()   1978   ,   ,         .     .    ,      .     . (http://club.apostrof.in.ua/index.php...ura&Itemid=115 )      .  "  "  1991            "   -    ,     !"
 ,  .   -    .   .  11500    .   䳿 .       .     !
      :
 300023  00039019   29240805000069 "        "   26254828027159   "  
³    !
      .

     - 
     !

   , - 
  ,    . 
 ! ³  
ͳ    ,  
   ,-
    . 
,   

   ,
 
,    
  ,   
     ,
       ..?

----------


## vladd

> ()   *1978*

      1978 ,        *1980*-?

----------


## Stanley*

> 1978 ,        *1980*-?

  *1980*????

----------


## vladd

....
 .
     .

----------


## Stanley*

?

----------


## vladd

,   ,    ,          .

----------


## Stanley*

?

----------


## Ch!p

> 1973   .     N9 3  -.

----------


## vladd

> ?

    ""   ""   . 
  ....

----------


## Stanley*

> ""   ""   . 
>   ....

  ,    .          . ,   ,      .

----------


## Lera

> .

   ....  -   .  ?

----------


## vladd

> ,    .          .

   ,     ?   

> ,   ,      .

    ,    ""/"".     .

----------

